# Bolens H16/1656 Parts List



## guest2

Here's a parts list for the H16


----------



## hunter2639

I have a bolens H16 1656.my son took deck off to change belt.now i can not get hydraulic linkage plates back in order.has anyone have a picture of how they connect back togather...


----------

